

Ask YC: Spectral Analysis software? - pchristensen

I'm looking to get into speech recognition and I need something to analyze audio spectral data.  A little googling turned up SigView (http://www.sigview.com/download.htm) and not much else.  Any tips?
======
MaysonL
check out links at <http://sound.condorow.net/dsp.html>

~~~
pchristensen
Thanks, this is exactly the kind of thing I was looking for!

